

A comparison of 6 USB Stick Microcontroller Dev Boards - impomatic
http://www.retroprogramming.com/2011/12/usb-stick-microcontroller-dev-boards.html

======
inoop
I can also recommend Micropendous, it's really well-designed. Teensy is also
great for slave-only applications.

    
    
      http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/

------
ricardobeat
Is there any kind of gpio board intended for real-time/thetered use, without
code reloading or writing my own communication layer?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I used to sell a couple, waaay back when. These days I think Phidgets might be
what you are looking for.

I have a few designs (Bluetooth & RS232 based) that I customize for my
clients. I may be able to help you, but I should warn that my prices are not
exactly hobbyist-friendly :-)

~~~
ovi256
Maybe you could consider open-sourcing one of your designs ?

It could attract future clients by showing your proficience. And one design
would not endanger your paid work in any way :)

